# Spitfire Mk XIV profile



## Oskar the Pilot (Dec 28, 2011)

Hello all,

I'm in want of a profile picture of a Spitfire Mk XIV. I don't mind if it's a real photo or a cartoon or painting, preferably a cartoon or painting 
though. If you can, please crop around it so it's a profile picture with a transparent background, so that I could place it on top of my own 
background. 
I would be forever grateful to whoever of you kind peeps here at ww2Aircraft.net who could do this for me, and I shall try and repay you 
somehow.


Best wishes,

_Oskar_


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 28, 2011)

don't want too much do you


----------



## Njaco (Dec 28, 2011)

Are you looking to do a signature?

Have you tried Google? Tons of pics.

I found this one and did a sig for you, if this is what you are trying to . This thread should also be in the "Signature" section if so.

Oh, and here is the original pic I found.


----------



## Oskar the Pilot (Dec 28, 2011)

Njaco said:


> Are you looking to do a signature?
> 
> Have you tried Google? Tons of pics.
> 
> ...



Thanks for making that for me, it's very nice and all, but I needed the profile image for my friend so that he could make a signature for me and him.

Thanks, Oskar


----------



## Njaco (Dec 28, 2011)

No worries. It was just put together quickly. But if yo Google search, set the size larger than 800px you should be able to find something.


----------



## Oskar the Pilot (Dec 28, 2011)

Njaco said:


> No worries. It was just put together quickly. But if yo Google search, set the size larger than 800px you should be able to find something.



Cool, but the problem is that I need one that has a transparent background so I can put it on my own background >.<


----------



## Wurger (Dec 28, 2011)

Geez.. man, if you use the Photoshop or other graphic programs you can do that with one click of a mouse button. If not, try to use a very useful tool, accessible in tool menu of all graphic programs, called "magic wand" or its variants you can find there too.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 28, 2011)

This is from Spitfire: The Canadians by Robert Bracken:


----------



## Oskar the Pilot (Dec 28, 2011)

_*Thank you all!*_


----------



## Oskar the Pilot (Dec 29, 2011)

I made a signature, probably temporary though, since I can make a lot better things than this.


----------



## Oskar the Pilot (Dec 30, 2011)

pbfoot said:


> don't want too much do you



Nope, not at all


----------



## Njaco (Dec 30, 2011)

Looks good, its really nice. You might try to change the color of the letters to bring it out more. But a good job!


----------



## Oskar the Pilot (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks Nj, it means alot to me.


----------



## My109 (Jul 15, 2016)

Here's a picture, taken by me, of a mkxiv spitfire.


----------

